# Christmas thoughts



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

*.*

.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I walked through a Target store in the U.S. yesterday and was astounded by the monstrous mounds of utter disposable crap that was being pushed as Christmas fare. The worst was a monstrous adult sized sleeper with Santa Claus heads on the toes for $12. How many times will that piece of garbage be worn?

If price becomes the single factor over quality, the West is doomed.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

Macfury said:


> If price becomes the single factor over quality, the West is doomed.


Yes. This is part of my point about reducing consumption not necessarily equating to a lower standard of living.

If you buy a good quality computer (e.g. a Mac) once every 5 or 6 years, you will probably spend less, and certainly consume less than someone who buys a new PC every 3 years. But you will have a better computing experience, and therefore a higher standard of living in that regard. In this case, lower consumption can lead to an improved standard of living.

Cheers


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

This year, it is going to be books under the tree, and all the other Hanukkah and Christmas gifts will be donations to various charities here in St.John's, in Canada, and around the world. Our family has enough junk/crap/electronics/etc. 

My son was still hoping for a wide screen TV, but our 9 year old Sony 27 inch is still fine, so it stays where it is for as long as we get a good picture. "Bug Humbar!" is his answer, but he is getting some joy out of giving me a donation to the St. John's School Lunch Program, and helping to build a hamper for a family at Iris Kirby House, a local shelter for battered women and their children. 

Merry Christmas and Happy Hanukkah to one and all. 

And, in the immortal words of Tiny Tom, Tiny Tim's imaginary friend, "God bless us, everyone."


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

bryanc said:


> If you buy a good quality computer (e.g. a Mac) once every 5 or 6 years, you will probably spend less, and certainly consume less than someone who buys a new PC every 3 years. But you will have a better computing experience, and therefore a higher standard of living in that regard. In this case, lower consumption can lead to an improved standard of living.


True, but you're still consuming the quality, superior materials, engineering and expertise that went it it. But I see your point.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

Macfury said:


> But I see your point.


You're too smart not to. But sometimes you can be too obstreperous to admit it


----------



## Amiga2000HD (Jan 23, 2007)

Christmas definitely has its dark side that hides in the shadows beyond the lights and fancy decorations and the pervasive, 24/7 Christmas music that some of the radio stations play.

MazterCBlazter and others noted the piles of disposable gifts made in third world countries that everybody feels obliged to give eachother. THe other thing I've noticed is that the whole Christmas season seems to bring out the worst of family politics for a lot of people often very sad effects. I know of several people who have no use for the whole season for that reason alone. Personally, I'm still trying to gather my thoughts on it but I'd happily take a pass after seeing how low it can be taken too many times.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Amiga2000HD said:


> THe other thing I've noticed is that the whole Christmas season seems to bring out the worst of family politics for a lot of people often very sad effects. I know of several people who have no use for the whole season for that reason alone. Personally, I'm still trying to gather my thoughts on it but I'd happily take a pass after seeing how low it can be taken too many times.


Worst thing ever done to me on Christmas Eve, bar none. Braved a hideous ice storm to get to the home of an extended family member. I lived 100 miles away, guests were all local. Arrived three hours late to find...the house empty of guests. They decided to teach me a lesson about arriving at functions late.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Macfury said:


> I walked through a Target store in the U.S. yesterday and was astounded by the monstrous mounds of utter disposable crap that was being pushed as Christmas fare. The worst was a monstrous adult sized sleeper with Santa Claus heads on the toes for $12. How many times will that piece of garbage be worn?
> 
> If price becomes the single factor over quality, the West is doomed.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

That's pretty close!

Nick & Nora Womens Footie Pajamas - Red Santa : Target


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


>


Ralphie, try on your bunny slipper your Aunt Clara gave to you. :lmao:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yep, there's lotsa bad gifts out there if you look:


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

The true meaning of Xmas:

1. Family violence - up
2. Depression - up
3. Alcohol related violence - up
4. Psychiatric admissions - up
5. Suicide - up
6. Debt - up
etc., etc.

Joy to the f***ing world.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

rgray said:


> The true meaning of Xmas:
> 
> 1. Family violence - up
> 2. Depression - up
> ...


Bug Humbar, rgray. There is also the joy of seeing the smiles on a child's face on Christmas morning. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> Bug Humbar, rgray. There is also the joy of seeing the smiles on a child's face on Christmas morning. Paix, mon ami.


Assuming you have the wealth to buy the kid something...... 

But the true price in society of those smiles is grotesque... Reality is that Christmas is an excruciating time for the less fortunate and the less well.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

SINC said:


> Yep, there's lotsa great  gifts out there if you look:


Cool! ................. Linky?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

rgray said:


> Assuming you have the wealth to buy the kid something......
> 
> But the true price in society of those smiles is grotesque... Reality is that Christmas is an excruciating time for the less fortunate and the less well.


I will grant you that, rgray. This is why my family is only giving small gifts to each other (e.g., socks, gloves, etc) and the major gifts are going to charities locally, nationally and internationally.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

rgray said:


> Cool! ................. Linky?


Here ya go:

Pooping Reindeer Candy


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I've always enjoyed the McKenzie Brothers' Christmas, as they trade two identically sized rectangular package:

Bob: (Opening package) Smokes!
Doug: Smokes!

A lot more touching than some of the grotesque Christmas exchanges I've witnessed.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MCB, give donations instead. That way, people in need get the help and it is non-polluting ........... and the only debt increase is your own. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MazterCBlazter said:


> What about the child slave labour that toxic cheap garbage the rest of the year?


MCB, this is why we support UNICEF, which does all it can to prevent child labor. As well, we try to buy items that are not made by children. UNICEF once put out the names of companies that used child labor, and requested that people consider this fact before buying items made by certain companies.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MazterCBlazter said:


> These organizations should be supported year round, but I do understand that during Christmas people feel inclined to give a little extra.


Total agreement here. I do support various organizations year-round, but tend to give extra at Hanukkah and Christmas. Tis the season, and all. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Catchy tune:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Sounded a bit like Zappa, except it was clean and far too reverent. LOL!


----------



## macdoodle (Jul 12, 2009)

Macfury said:


> Worst thing ever done to me on Christmas Eve, bar none. Braved a hideous ice storm to get to the home of an extended family member. I lived 100 miles away, guests were all local. Arrived three hours late to find...the house empty of guests. They decided to teach me a lesson about arriving at functions late.


 This is terrible, good way to show the 'forgiving and loving side of this celebration'

there are many who like to call themselves christian, not having the remotest idea what the word means .... in any sense.... 

I gave up on this holiday because nothing I was able to afford was good enough, or right, in some way or another.... I never raised my children to be so selfish and unappreciative,
but somehow their children caught the 'greedy bugs' and I won't stoop to that level... they know the whys, and so, a card of acknowledgement is sent each year, and I have not heard from them in 8 years.... :-( Whatever I have I make up an anonymous basket for a needy family. I do give gifts, but it is to my friends who honour the meaning of the season, themselves and others, the gifts are tokens of the honour we see in each other.... 

Christmas seems to bring out the worst instead of the best in people...(as has already been noted) and that is sad...


----------



## macdoodle (Jul 12, 2009)

I think this speaks volumes ....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

macdoodle said:


> I think this speaks volumes ....


Amen, macdoodle. Paix, mon amie.

Peace cannot be achieved through violence, it can only be attained through understanding. 
— Ralph Waldo Emerson 

If we are to teach real peace in this world, and if we are to carry on a real war against war, we shall have to begin with the children. 
— Mohandas Gandhi


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Jimi Hendrix: "When the power of love overcomes the love of power the world will know peace."

John Lennon: "Imagine all the people living life in peace. You may say I'm a dreamer, but I'm not the only one. I hope someday you'll join us, and the world will live as one."


----------



## macdoodle (Jul 12, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Jimi Hendrix: "When the power of love overcomes the love of power the world will know peace."
> 
> John Lennon: "Imagine all the people living life in peace. You may say I'm a dreamer, but I'm not the only one. I hope someday you'll join us, and the world will live as one."


Thanks DrG I didn't know that was from Jimi Hendrix... and as for John Lennon, who could ever forget his music for Peace... it is engraved on my heart along with the words of so many others who understood that war begets war ...greed avarice ...all the deadly sins, and it filters down to the innocents.... everywhere. and evil continues...

And love begets love and peace and understanding, tolerance, and all the the wonderful things, and it filters down to the innocents.... everywhere, and Peace eventually reigns supreme....

And I refuse to believe it is a 'pipe dream' (as I have been told......) thoughts are energy, energy creates, so if there are enough like minded on the planet ..... 
why not??


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Amen, Sister macdoodle. As my son used to say when he was a little boy, "Give Peas a Chance". 

YouTube - jhon lennon - give peace a chance


----------



## macdoodle (Jul 12, 2009)

Dr.G. said:


> Amen, Sister macdoodle. As my son used to say when he was a little boy, "Give Peas a Chance".
> 
> YouTube - jhon lennon - give peace a chance


:lmao::clap::lmao::lmao: (and some of the other vegetables too!!) :lmao:


----------



## macdoodle (Jul 12, 2009)

My favourite Lennon song is Imagine.... :love2:


----------



## absolutetotalgeek (Sep 18, 2005)

> and Peace eventually reigns supreme...


Sure it will... Just as soon as humans are wiped out, the planet will once again be right as rain and balance itself.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

macdoodle said:


> My favourite Lennon song is Imagine.... :love2:


Another fine song, macdoodle. Makes one stop and think about the possibilities. 

As for peas, my son wanted to know why they should be "given a chance" and not corn? :love2::lmao:


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"I do not know with what weapons World War III will be fought, but World War IV will be fought with sticks and stones. ” —Albert Einstein

You and Einstein, MCB ............. great minds think alike. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MazterCBlazter said:


> Einstein said that
> 
> WOW, I had no idea.
> 
> I think he was a little better than me at physics though. But I think I can probably lift heavier weights than he could.


He was also very forgetful at Princeton, so I guess advantage goes to MCB. Kudos, mon ami.


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm giving everybody, and I mean everybody, gut shots for Christmas. Well, might let grandma sneak by me. Why? Next year I plan on giving them the Christmas fruitcakes from years gone by (freezer full of them). They'll appreciate that fruitcake a whole lot more when comparing it to this year's gift.

Christmas - 0, MACenstein'sMonster - 1


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Amiga2000HD (Jan 23, 2007)

MACenstein'sMonster said:


> I'm giving everybody, and I mean everybody, gut shots for Christmas. Well, might let grandma sneak by me. Why? Next year I plan on giving them the Christmas fruitcakes from years gone by (freezer full of them). They'll appreciate that fruitcake a whole lot more when comparing it to this year's gift.
> 
> Christmas - 0, MACenstein'sMonster - 1


That's funny. In all seriousness, I'm having a hard time figuring out what to get people for Christmas. One of my relatives tried charitable donations a couple of years ago and that flew like a lead brick because one person threw a temper tantrum about the money being given to charity instead of themselves so they haven't done that since so that appears to be out. That's unfortunate because I liked the idea of charitable donations as they're immune from family politicking. 

Gift cards also seem to be out as well because they've had mixed results over the years, but there was a spectacular temper tantrum from someone who received one for a restaurant that was 'inconveniently' located a lengthy bus ride away from that family member's home at the time. I wasn't at home when this happened and I still don't think I've heard the whole story about that fiasco, and I'm not confident I can avoid causing the same situation all over again (the gift card in question was given by someone else but the mess that resulted has kind of placed a damper on giving them in general).

Actual gifts (as opposed to money in the form of gift cards/certificates) seem to be a touchy issue as well. I haven't had much success with those either, even with expensive, truly nice gifts of things I thought people would really enjoy. As usual, money's fairly tight which always complicates things.

It's frustrating. No matter what I do for Christmas gifts, it always backfires. There's always temper tantrums, complaints, hissed threats and ultimatums and politicking from the family. I honestly don't even know if it has anything to do with the gifts anyways or if it's just a convenient excuse for people to play family politics. I'm tired and I'm tired of the ugly crap the Christmas drags to the surface every year.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Give them gift certificates from a donation you made to a local/national/international organization that best meets their views (e.g., school lunch program/Salvation Army/UNICEF). Far more meaningful when you realize all the good this money does for someone. Paix, mon ami. Bon chance.


----------



## macdoodle (Jul 12, 2009)

I overheard a family exchange once, a long time ago about" moms usual gifts," (hand knit sweaters, homemade dressing gowns with embroidery, handknit socks" that sort of thing, you know, useful.... and the comments were naught but derogatory.... and in front of their children at some point, no doubt, because when I asked the children how they liked their new (whatever I had made them) if they fit, my one granddaughter told me she didn't know, her mother (not my child) had sent them all to the Sally Ann .... this totally cheesed me off, I gave them gift certificates the following year, and when I again asked the children they said they didn't get anything yet because it was not enough to by what they wanted.....  so I told them I loved them all and hoped they had a wonderful life where they got everything they deserved... (nasty I know, but it didn't register)

I told the adults, anything they were planning to get me, to use the money to buy what they wanted, and I would do the same, so every year I get something I really want, and say it is from them..... that way we are all happy I guess, I haven't heard from anyone at all since I hit them with the 'conversations' heard and spoken.... 

for me Christams is a big nothing, just commercialism run amuk.... the things I can afford, they don't want, and I cannot afford the things they do ...
I give to those who appreciate my tokens of caring, and I don't do it just a Christmas.... sometimes I leave that equation out of the loop alltogether, and just do it randomly with some lame excuse like I have one, would you like this....
I like to do that best as it is unexpected and the delight is genuine.... 

Commercialism has just ruined everything for me and many others I have spoken to, and that is very sad for everyone.... :-(


----------



## Darien Red Sox (Oct 24, 2006)

For Christmas I have posted a special message on the home page of my website, I encourage other people with there own websites do the same.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

A fine thougth, Darien RS. Donating is what my wife and I are doing this year. 

You might want to change the typo in "the berth of Jesus" to "the birth of Jesus". Just a thought. Peace.


----------



## Darien Red Sox (Oct 24, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> A fine thougth, Darien RS. Donating is what my wife and I are doing this year.
> 
> You might want to change the typo in "the berth of Jesus" to "the birth of Jesus". Just a thought. Peace.


Thanks for pointing out my typo, i just fixed it.


----------



## xcanuc (Nov 30, 2009)

SINC said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> Pooping Reindeer Candy


I have one of those. :clap: My sister got it for me a couple of years ago. Very cheap but a great present.

Steve


----------



## xcanuc (Nov 30, 2009)

Amiga2000HD said:


> That's funny. In all seriousness, I'm having a hard time figuring out what to get people for Christmas. One of my relatives tried charitable donations a couple of years ago and that flew like a lead brick because one person threw a temper tantrum about the money being given to charity instead of themselves so they haven't done that since so that appears to be out. That's unfortunate because I liked the idea of charitable donations as they're immune from family politicking.
> 
> Gift cards also seem to be out as well because they've had mixed results over the years, but there was a spectacular temper tantrum from someone who received one for a restaurant that was 'inconveniently' located a lengthy bus ride away from that family member's home at the time. I wasn't at home when this happened and I still don't think I've heard the whole story about that fiasco, and I'm not confident I can avoid causing the same situation all over again (the gift card in question was given by someone else but the mess that resulted has kind of placed a damper on giving them in general).
> 
> ...


Damn. If that was me I would be donating to the Humane Society for people who don't like animals, UNCF for white extremists, etc... Not that your family has either of those but you get the idea. Just donate to something they don't believe in. Grab a beer or rum and eggnog and watch the s**t hit the fan. 

Steve


----------



## macdoodle (Jul 12, 2009)

xcanuc said:


> Damn. If that was me I would be donating to the Humane Society for people who don't like animals, UNCF for white extremists, etc... Not that your family has either of those but you get the idea. Just donate to something they don't believe in. Grab a beer or rum and eggnog and watch the s**t hit the fan.
> 
> Steve


Sad as it is I have to agree with you, there is just too much 'greed' i would rather give to those who 'need' especially this time of year... and if you can push a button or twp along the way.... well, maybe they would learn a lesson...


----------



## xcanuc (Nov 30, 2009)

macdoodle said:


> I overheard a family exchange once, a long time ago about" moms usual gifts," (hand knit sweaters, homemade dressing gowns with embroidery, handknit socks" that sort of thing, you know, useful.... and the comments were naught but derogatory.... and in front of their children at some point, no doubt, because when I asked the children how they liked their new (whatever I had made them) if they fit, my one granddaughter told me she didn't know, her mother (not my child) had sent them all to the Sally Ann .... this totally cheesed me off, I gave them gift certificates the following year, and when I again asked the children they said they didn't get anything yet because it was not enough to by what they wanted.....  so I told them I loved them all and hoped they had a wonderful life where they got everything they deserved... (nasty I know, but it didn't register)
> 
> I told the adults, anything they were planning to get me, to use the money to buy what they wanted, and I would do the same, so every year I get something I really want, and say it is from them..... that way we are all happy I guess, I haven't heard from anyone at all since I hit them with the 'conversations' heard and spoken....
> 
> ...


I have to agree. My one sisters kids are great and don't ask for anything. My other sisters kids ask for 50" LCD's and Iphone's. They are 12 and 10. 

So what I do every year is buy the ones that don't ask for anything great presents and the greedy ones get clothing or something like that. I personally hate Christmas because of the stress it puts on you to give a great present. Most of the time a month later they won't even remember what you gave them. 

Steve


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## macdoodle (Jul 12, 2009)

xcanuc said:


> I have to agree. My one sisters kids are great and don't ask for anything. My other sisters kids ask for 50" LCD's and Iphone's. They are 12 and 10.
> 
> So what I do every year is buy the ones that don't ask for anything great presents and the greedy ones get clothing or something like that. I personally hate Christmas because of the stress it puts on you to give a great present. Most of the time a month later they won't even remember what you gave them.
> 
> Steve


Sadly a week later they don't remember.... :-(

There seems to be a lack of (genuine) gratitude .... from more than the 'children" and that is sad... not all mind you, but enough that it is noticed to be fairly wide spread...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I think that this is the first year my son has not asked for me to replace our 27" CRT with a 40-46 inch widescreen TV. Just as well, we are not getting one anyway.

Gifts to charities makes far more sense. My son is giving me a donation to a charity he discovered at the last winter olympics, Right to Play. 

Right To Play: Right To Play International

My wife and are are giving donations to local, national and international charities. I feel so much better about giving and receiving these sorts of gifts.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

macdoodle said:


> Sadly a week later they don't remember.... :-(
> 
> There seems to be a lack of (genuine) gratitude .... from more than the 'children" and that is sad... not all mind you, but enough that it is noticed to be fairly wide spread...


There's the attitude of 'entitlement' too, that's happening. A gift is a gift - not something you deserve or even desire. Always good to remember. And a gift is not something you should feel obligated to give. That's not a gift - that's a 'burden'. Expecting something in return for a gift means it's not really a gift either. Call it a trade, not a gift, or 'inflicting obligation' upon someone else if you're going to be keeping score.

My nieces and nephews got presents until they were 12. For the most part I quit giving them gifts at the age of 13. I had not even received a single thank you note or any form of acknowledgement, but that was fine. I figured they were either illiterate, ill-bred, or didn't really need what I was sending. There hasn't been a change in our relationship at all.

We do this thing in _our_ house where we don't give each other presents at all. If we find something we think someone else will like or has a need for, we buy it, and put it under the tree, with it coming from Santa, Mrs. Claus, one of the elves or a reindeer. For instance, socks and underwear and PJs always come from Mrs. Claus, while the elves and reindeer provide other things. Aftershave will be from from Stinky the Elf, and a nice bottle of 12 year old scotch is from Rudolf the RED NOSED reindeer. (Half the fun is figuring out the gift from the bad pun before opening the package.)

Getting rid of the ownership of the gift means we don't try to impress each other or outdo each other. Gifts are practical, whimsical, and sometimes just plain silly. (One year we gave my father a yo-yo for Christmas, and the next year a set of jacks. I think this year he's getting a slinky.) Christmas in our house is laid back, fun, and non-competitive.


----------



## Darien Red Sox (Oct 24, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> I think that this is the first year my son has not asked for me to replace our 27" CRT with a 40-46 inch widescreen TV. Just as well, we are not getting one anyway.
> 
> Gifts to charities makes far more sense. My son is giving me a donation to a charity he discovered at the last winter olympics, Right to Play.
> 
> ...


Most of our TVs are old CRT TVs and I can tell you for sure that we will not be getting a widescreen this Christmas ether. Even though a nice big screen would be nice we have decided to wait until one of our old TVs beats the dust, there is no point in throwing a good TV into the land fill and no point on wasting money on something that is going to be cheaper next year. Most of the stuff under our tree will be stuff we need such as PJs, some clothing, ext. 
This year it is more important for those who can afford to donate money to donate it, many charity's are going to be struggling this year for sure as more and more family's relay on them for help and as many family's who used to donate to them can no longer afford to. It is also important to donate time to charity year round.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"It is also important to donate time to charity year round." Very, very true, DRS. I volunteer at an adult basic education program here in St.John's, where I am not Dr.G., just plain old Marc.


----------



## xcanuc (Nov 30, 2009)

MLeh said:


> We do this thing in _our_ house where we don't give each other presents at all. If we find something we think someone else will like or has a need for, we buy it, and put it under the tree, with it coming from Santa, Mrs. Claus, one of the elves or a reindeer. For instance, socks and underwear and PJs always come from Mrs. Claus, while the elves and reindeer provide other things. Aftershave will be from from Stinky the Elf, and a nice bottle of 12 year old scotch is from Rudolf the RED NOSED reindeer. (Half the fun is figuring out the gift from the bad pun before opening the package.)



That is hilarious and a great idea. I hope the RED NOSED reindeer pays me a visit this year. 

Steve


----------



## macdoodle (Jul 12, 2009)

MLeh said:


> There's the attitude of 'entitlement' too, that's happening. A gift is a gift - not something you deserve or even desire. Always good to remember. And a gift is not something you should feel obligated to give. That's not a gift - that's a 'burden'. Expecting something in return for a gift means it's not really a gift either. Call it a trade, not a gift, or 'inflicting obligation' upon someone else if you're going to be keeping score.
> 
> My nieces and nephews got presents until they were 12. For the most part I quit giving them gifts at the age of 13. I had not even received a single thank you note or any form of acknowledgement, but that was fine. I figured they were either illiterate, ill-bred, or didn't really need what I was sending. There hasn't been a change in our relationship at all.
> 
> ...


Your statements are very true and accurate, the non ownership of the gift is perfect and a solution to many of the hurts inflicted at this time of the year... also it brings the joy and fun back into play, I love it!! :clap:


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## macdoodle (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this! it was delightful....


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Christmas is also a great time to loan some money to those trying to make something of their life. 

Speaking of which  why not join the *ehMac.ca KIVA.org team* and make a loan! 

Kiva - Kiva Lending Team: ehMac

So far, we've loaned $7,700 with to date, 100% repayment. Would really be great if us ehMacians could hit $10,000 by end of year. 

Remember, this isn't a donation, this is a loan that will be repaid to you.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## macdoodle (Jul 12, 2009)

Petty sad looking cover.... but man could he play....

.... so it's another case of 'it's what's inside that counts' or don't judge the music / musician by it's cover! :lmao:


----------



## Amiga2000HD (Jan 23, 2007)

There's one record cover I can think of that's missing from that gallery - 

One of the stores just north of the Eaton Centre in Toront (I think it was Le Chateau but I'm not sure) has an interesting display in their front windows with a pair of old hi-fi consoles from the fifties or early sixties and framed Christmas albums on the walls behind them. One of the albums had a picture of Colonel Sanders on it. Apparently, he released a Christmas record. Colonel Sanders' photograph on a Christmas album cover's got to count as bizzare for sure.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

.


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

^^

Health-food junkies would say acting as a shill for Coca-Cola was nearly as bad.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Not that it was ever _bad_, but Christmas got really _good_ 15 years ago, when Mom said, "How about, we don't buy gifts for Christmas any more?"
Since then, Christmas for me ( and mine ) has been about the gathering, socialising, sometimes-once-a-year contact with far-away loved ones, and relaxation. 
There is also some charity donating. 

No more buying "stuff" for the sake of buying stuff. 

When I tell people what my family does, I usually hear, "Oh, I wish _we_ could do that!"
I don't know why they can't.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SoyMac said:


> Not that it was ever _bad_, but Christmas got really _good_ 15 years ago, when Mom said, "How about, we don't buy gifts for Christmas any more?"
> Since then, Christmas for me ( and mine ) has been about the gathering, socialising, sometimes-once-a-year contact with far-away loved ones, and relaxation.
> There is also some charity donating.
> 
> ...


I'm with you, SoyMac. We give small gifts, like a book or CD, but the major gifts are now to local, national and international organizations that help mainly children and women. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

God bless us, everyone.


----------



## macdoodle (Jul 12, 2009)

SoyMac said:


> Not that it was ever _bad_, but Christmas got really _good_ 15 years ago, when Mom said, "How about, we don't buy gifts for Christmas any more?"
> Since then, Christmas for me ( and mine ) has been about the gathering, socialising, sometimes-once-a-year contact with far-away loved ones, and relaxation.
> There is also some charity donating.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with you on this one.... christmas isn't even close to what we had as far as spirit goes, we used to ask for a special gift and had to hope and pray we might get it, being extra good meant something and got you brownie points towards your hearts desire.... there was always an air of mystery, anticipation and bracing yourself for disappointment, so as not to be ungrateful for that which you did receive.... 

these days, credit cards make it possible to have anything you want right now.... the things you want and cannot afford are now the 'wants from someone else....' 
If you cannot afford it how can others ?? just a mad cycle of frenzy.... 

I do not give much more than a token and there are no names on things, because they are generic (chocolates or the like) most of my hard saved $$ go to a family who have less, and appreciate any offer of the season with joy and wonder, because I do it in a true Santa fashion,Christmas Eve, when they are out, I become for that family, hopefully, the 'spirit' of Christmas .... and they never know, and since no one else around here knows the 'secret is safe' 

I think this is what it is all about, for me at least, I am glad you and your family have taken yourselves out of the 'gifting' equation, it sure brings back the true meaning and reason for the season.... :clap:


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Looks more like a nice big spliff Santa's holding there....   Mind you, I think the old boy needs it considering all the crap he has to deal with....


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

So ends another Christmas season. Paix, mes amis. Until next year.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> So ends another Christmas season. Paix, mes amis. Until next year.


Speaking of ending, the latest Dr. Who, _The End of Time, Part 1_, choses Christmas day as the day to end the human race..... Just sayin'


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

*Christmas Angel*

Just ran across this story which somehow does make me feel a bit better about the world.

A Prairie Home Companion with Garrison Keillor, from American Public Media


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Yep. Awesome eMacMan! Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## macdoodle (Jul 12, 2009)

eMacMan said:


> Just ran across this story which somehow does make me feel a bit better about the world.
> 
> A Prairie Home Companion with Garrison Keillor, from American Public Media


Thoroughly loved this... thanks so much for sharing it!! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

eMacMan said:


> Just ran across this story which somehow does make me feel a bit better about the world.
> 
> A Prairie Home Companion with Garrison Keillor, from American Public Media


Thanks, eMacMan. A real treat. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yes, a nice story indeed. And remember, only 357 shopping days left until Christmas.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> Yes, a nice story indeed. And remember, only 357 shopping days left until Christmas.




No wonder the malls were so crowded yesterday.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)




----------

